# 300g stocking



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got a 300g tank from my uncle. Thinking of what to stock it with.

I was thinking of CA/SA cichlids.

I already have a red devil so i'm putting it in there.
Anyone got ideas for stocking?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

u lucky bastard, i want a 300g









screw the RD, get cooler S/A cichlids, like p-bass, festae, or umbee

but id go with my favorite fish of all time(that i could never house







) , *PACU*, although, it potentailly could even out grow that, but only time would tell there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you want an agressive tank or a community tank? I plan on putting the following in my 300g









4 Uaru amphiacanthoides 
3 Uaru fernandezypezi 
3 Satanoperca daemon 
2 Geophagus altifrons 
3 Satanoperca jurupari
4-5 misc. microgeophagus and aspistogrammas
20-30 misc tetras and barbs
10 cory cats (2-3 diffrent species)
misc small fancy plecos

edit: just saw that you wanted a red devil in there. A 300g isnt really that big when you're talking about big agressive cichlids







I wouldnt stick any more than 3-4 large cichlids in that tank with a red devil. You could try something from the parachromis genus, viejas, festae, tetracanthus, haitiensis, or some of the more agressive cryptohero species. Even in a tank this large, you will run into agression problems, so keep a close eye on them at all times


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Do you want an agressive tank or a community tank? I plan on putting the following in my 300g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that sounds awsum lemmy, are your gunna have any severums in there also? those would prolly do pretty well

BTW: that setup there is really gunna cost you


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want an agressive tank or a community tank? I plan on putting the following in my 300g
> ...


Ya, I realize it's gonna cost me quite a bit to get it set up. But I've already bought the most expensive fish... I just dropped 250$ on the 3 U. fernandezypezi and 3 S. Daemon









But that's ok. It'll be well worth it once it's all set up


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice get some pics up once u get a chance


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Do you want an agressive tank or a community tank?
> [snapback]1166588[/snapback]​


I was thinking more of an agressive tank.

I'm thinking of adding a jag, trimac, red terror, uro, and mabye a green terror.

Don't know really just pulling out some ideas?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

go with the agressive tank, a community tank is ok but putting the red devil in that tank will be great. you can be more then 4 cichilids in a 300 tank. i have 15 fish in mine and they have mad room. it depends on the dimensions.

give us pics man.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want an agressive tank or a community tank?
> ...


even though i realize that this is a 300g that still wont work

keeping multiple aggressive cichlids(which all of those are not only aggressive cichlids, they are _HIGHLY_ aggressive cichlids, except uro)


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

what about a bunch of red devils, or abunch of oscars a red devil and a gt, mabe even a few jds


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> what about a bunch of red devils, or abunch of oscars a red devil and a gt, mabe even a few jds
> [snapback]1167822[/snapback]​


for the millionth time, and definatly not the last, aggressive cichlids should not be kept in "a buntch"

red devils and GT's are highly aggressive cichlids(esp. red devils) would masacre oscars(and esp. JD's)


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

You are insanely lucky to get that tank,wow...If it were me i'd add a green terror,a couple of cons (cons are neat) , and a couple of salvinis . That should be a colorful tank and still have enough space for the RD and GT. Oh and of course a neat pleco.









edit - either that or just a GT,a salvini and pleco to go with your RD, it would be nice to give him tons of space.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Scratch the cichlid idea, how bout arowanas and knives? What would be some good combinations?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

a clown knife, a couple of ornate bichirs and a nice arro! Then add a nice pleco and a crazy catfish, imo i've always wanted a leichardus?(sp) pictus. That would be an insano tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

1 Black Arrowanna

2 Male/Female Leo Rays

1 Tignirius

3 Surmensis Geophagus

1 Royal Pleco


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

get a red oscar 2 tiger oscar an albino oscar a wild oscar n 22 huge plecos
edit: ^ya that would work- i meant 2


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> get a red oscar 2 tiger oscar an albino oscar a wild oscar n 22 huge plecos
> edit: ^ya that would work- i meant 2
> [snapback]1172385[/snapback]​


Not really an oscar tank fan.

Anything that can be put with a silver aro? Ideas?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> furious piranha said:
> 
> 
> > get a red oscar 2 tiger oscar an albino oscar a wild oscar n 22 huge plecos
> ...


there are lots of things that can be put with a silver

although like i mentioned i would go with a black

they look black when young, but as they age they turn silver, but have more of a "platinium" look and have more color to em

they grow slowwer, are more peaceful, and eventually reacha smaller size

rays man, go with some rays


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn, i forgot about rays. Know any good CA/SA one?

And I cant really get my hands on a black in the momemnt so im dealing with silvers. Might try them in a year or two though.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i'd say make it saltwater but daaaamn it be $$$$ but me personally i like the native tanks. with a tank that size it'd make one [email protected]$$ native tank! but hey congrats on the new tank make sure post some pix later.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> Damn, i forgot about rays. Know any good CA/SA one?
> [snapback]1173700[/snapback]​


yes, almost every species are from south america, exept for the VERY rare, very expensive, and very large

i think a motoro(and with a 300 like 2-4 moto's) would make a great inhabitent


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok so right now I have:

1 Silver arowana

2 Motoro Rays

Any thing else that would be good.

Would TSN Cat be alright?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> Ok so right now I have:
> 
> 1 Silver arowana
> 
> ...


yes, from what ive heard shovelnoses usually do quite well

if you have the money peacock bass would work in there as well

and possibly various cichlids, alouthough take great care to make sure that they are not too aggressive against the rays


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Go for a tigrinus over the TSN.... They look better, are less agressive, and stay smaller


----------

